# shimano triple brifter



## Tommy2 (24 Aug 2017)

I'm after a shimano triple brifter, preferably for very little money as its a test to try to rule out the reason why my triple bypasses the middle ring when shifting down, I'm not bothered about how it looks as long as it functions correctly because if that turns out to be the problem I will buy the proper one to match the other side.
Currently fitted with 9spd sora.

Thanks.


----------



## Rooster1 (24 Aug 2017)

A triple "shifter" ?


----------



## davidphilips (24 Aug 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> I'm after a shimano triple brifter, preferably for very little money as its a test to try to rule out the reason why my triple bypasses the middle ring when shifting down, I'm not bothered about how it looks as long as it functions correctly because if that turns out to be the problem I will buy the proper one to match the other side.
> Currently fitted with 9spd sora.
> 
> Thanks.




Tbh Its more than likely just adjustment thats out but if you are stuck i am dismatling/scraping a bike 9 speed 105 triple shifters on it they are not very good looking but do work, check adjustment as you will only be giving yourself extra work replacing shifters etc just to find out that the replacement shifters act the same way.


----------



## Tommy2 (24 Aug 2017)

I tried adjusting it (although it wasn't on a workstand), everyone is adamant it is adjustment so when I get a some time I will get it up on the workstand and give it a right good adjusting. Hopefully I'm just being daft and it will adjust otherwise I shall be in touch @davidphilips for those shifters.


----------



## DaveReading (24 Aug 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> A triple "shifter" ?



I imagine the OP would still like to be able to brake as well.


----------



## Tommy2 (17 Sep 2017)

@davidphilips , I think I'll take you up on that shifter, I've tried adjusting and definately clicks down twice with just one flick of the shifter, like it is missing the middle stop, even when I take the cable of so there's not tension.


----------



## davidphilips (17 Sep 2017)

Tommy, Some pictures of shifters , the hoods where terrible and i scraped them so you would need to use the hoods of your own shifters, the front covers are a bit loose and they do not look like new. but shifters worked great before i removed them. So if you want them let me know address (best with a pm) and i will look for something to put them in and post them to you.
As for cost, will cost me appox £3 to post or something like that so how about when you get them you put at least £3 into an animal charity uspca, save the donkeys or something like that.


----------

